# Is Paint tool sai free? Or how much can I get it for?



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm really tired of the bad linearts I make in photoshop and I heard sai makes linearts easier, so I really wanted to test sai in linearts and coloring, and maybe be able to use both here and there,

I downloaded sai, except apparently it's a trial version and I need to get the product license or something to continue using


can I get it for free? If not, how muh can I expect to spend?


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 19, 2014)

No you cannot get it for free SAI prices changes a lot. Your better off getting Firealpaca which is free. http://firealpaca.com/en

I use a combination of software photoshop, firealpaca, sketchbook pro, AZDrawing, AZpainter, etc.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 19, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> No you cannot get it for free SAI prices changes a lot. Your better off getting Firealpaca which is free. http://firealpaca.com/en
> 
> I use a combination of software photoshop, firealpaca, sketchbook pro, AZDrawing, AZpainter, etc.



Is firealpaca similar to sai? Is it better with linearts?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2014)

SAI doesn't make doing lines easier, it just has a better pen tool and the lines look nicer. You still have to have some  sort of technique or skill to make lines look nice
SAI has a trial, but the full version costs money


----------



## ElectricSerge (Jun 19, 2014)

The full version is $75 the last time I checked.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Jun 19, 2014)

There's always Krita. The Windows version is a bit hefty and a touch unstable at times, but it's the open source SAI like GIMP is to Photoshop.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 19, 2014)

https://www.systemax.jp/en/sai/

^There's where you can buy SAI.^

It costs 5400 Yen which is 56 dollars if you live in the US or Australia.
The only thing which will improve your linearts is practice.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ah, gotcha! Thanks guys, practice it is!

Though I still want to test out other programs, so we'll see.


----------



## Shadoweyenoom (Jun 20, 2014)

One of the things SAI offer, that can make lineart much smoother is, that it comes with a 'stabilizer' system, which is good for making lines less shaky 
However, by using SAI you do miss out a lot of the good things Photoshop offer. Fortunately, SAI can save your files in photoshop format, so you should be able to draw what you want in SAI, and if you like ex coloring in photoshop better, you can throw it over there to finish up the rest ^^


----------



## DragonsMaw (Jun 20, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I'm really tired of the bad linearts I make in photoshop and I heard sai makes linearts easier, so I really wanted to test sai in linearts and coloring, and maybe be able to use both here and there,
> 
> I downloaded sai, except apparently it's a trial version and I need to get the product license or something to continue using
> 
> ...



SAI is not free at all but it is well worth the purchase you put into it. I use SAI and Manga Studio. One for lines and the other for coloring. 
SAI is good for lineart but I wouldn't say it "makes it easier". Only you can do that sort of thing.


----------



## DragonsMaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> There's always Krita. The Windows version is a bit hefty and a touch unstable at times, but it's the open source SAI like GIMP is to Photoshop.



Krita is indeed an amazing tool. I really liked it. It's like the lovechild between SAI, Photoshop, Manga Studio, ect.
Awesome recommendation here.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Jun 20, 2014)

I poked around in Krita yesterday, and it has a line stabilizer. My linework went from crappy shakey wiggles to nice smooth arcs, and I'm not even practiced in anything artistic.

Now if only my RL paintbrushes had that... *strips and reprimes my 40k minis once again*


----------



## rjbartrop (Jun 23, 2014)

If you already have Photoshop, and you want something to smooth out your lines, try Lazy Nezumi.  It costs $30, and there is a 30 day free trail version http://lazynezumi.com/


----------

